# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  mało piję dużo sikam

## Nie zarejestrowany

wypijam może z litr płynów dziennie a sikam bardzo często, czego to może być objaw

----------


## areg

Może to prostata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 1, litr płynu dziennie /łącznie z obiadem-zupa/ to dla zdrowia mało.
Po 2, sikasz dużo czy często? /ilościowo mocz do wypitych płynów/.
Jeżeli często w małych ilościach, natychmiast odwiedź urologa, sprawa może być poważna, czego Ci nie życzę.
Wczesne leczenie jest skuteczniejsze.

----------


## Marchella

Jeśli np jadasz dużo owoców to może stanowić dodatkowy płyn w Twoim organizmie. Woda znajduje się również w pokarmach stałych. Jeśli jednak oddajesz mocz często a mało to mogło dojść do zapalenia przewodów moczowych.

----------

